# Hello from Indiana



## jesmitty23 (Jun 11, 2012)

After recently getting back from MHC in Columbus I thought I would join on here and try to get some ideas. I run audio for a very low budget haunt and we run CD's. It would be nice to have some room back in our control center. Last year I ran 12 sets. This year I want to get away from the receiver and CD player per room and go to MP3 and amps or server, just unsure how. Does anyone have any ideas how to shrink this? Thanks!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Haunt! Lots of great ideas and lot's of like minded people willing to help!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome from fellow Hoosier.
Tyler


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You may want to check out the atmosphere and technological terror forums for ideas.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Welcome fellow Hoosier Haunter. Whereabouts are you at?


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

WELCOME! :jol:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey and welcome!


----------



## jesmitty23 (Jun 11, 2012)

MacabreRob said:


> Welcome fellow Hoosier Haunter. Whereabouts are you at?


I'm from Anderson


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy! Went to the 500 this year.


----------

